# International Custom Rod Building Show in Winston, NC 2015



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The show started at 8:00 am,but it was very slow for us. We thought we were in the wrong place as most looked for freshwater stuff. But saltwater fishermen finally showed up later. Most guy who visited us asked lots of questions they know about our product on the internet.
I had a great time talking about rods with them. 
Black Hole Cape Cod Special Surf rods, The Challenger Bank rods got attentions, but the star of the rods/blanks has to be ultra light Black Capt Cod Tai rod/blank. 
The blanks weighs only 1.4 oz, but the power of the ultra rod/blank surprised all.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Someday K, I hope your bring your wares and displays down to the Houston Fishing show or Boat show. I know alot would come by..


----------

